# Favorite games for mental stimulation



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

So I've been doing "mind games" with Milla and am always looking for new ones to try. I figured it would be neat to see what everyone does with their dogs for mental stimulation. 

Right now her favorite is "FIND IT". We play this outside and she has to work to find her favorite ball/stuffy/tug/me or my husband or whatever she brings me. Sometimes it is in the yard, on the tailgate of the truck, in a tree (down low).


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw this one recently and I'm having a blast trying it out with my boys. 

*One, two, threes
*Get some small healthy treats, or kibble. Hold six pieces in one closed hand, and two in the other. Ask your dog to sit, hold your hands shoulder width apart, about arm’s length from your dog, and then open your palms and say “small.” Only let him chow down if he picks the smaller group—just close your palms and start over if he picks the bigger one. You can hand him the six after he gobbles the two—as an added bonus for choosing correctly. Randomly switch up which hand has the smaller number so he isn’t just learning to choose “right” or “left.” If he’s SUCH a chowhound that he just beelines for either hand willy-nilly, make him wait a few seconds before you say “small” so he takes the time to think. The closer the quantities, the tougher the task: if he can choose correctly between four and five you may need to enroll him in a doggie PhD


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I saw this one recently and I'm having a blast trying it out with my boys.
> 
> *One, two, threes*
> Get some small healthy treats, or kibble. Hold six pieces in one closed hand, and two in the other. Ask your dog to sit, hold your hands shoulder width apart, about arm’s length from your dog, and then open your palms and say “small.” Only let him chow down if he picks the smaller group—just close your palms and start over if he picks the bigger one. You can hand him the six after he gobbles the two—as an added bonus for choosing correctly. Randomly switch up which hand has the smaller number so he isn’t just learning to choose “right” or “left.” If he’s SUCH a chowhound that he just beelines for either hand willy-nilly, make him wait a few seconds before you say “small” so he takes the time to think. The closer the quantities, the tougher the task: if he can choose correctly between four and five you may need to enroll him in a doggie PhD


Ohhhh that sounds fun i may just try that aswell!!! One of my favorites is 101 things to do with an object. You can see a vid of it here:





 
its fun to see what your dog can come up with! I also like you said, like doing find it only i have started burying objects and treats aswell. Ive been training her is tracking and its alot of fun!!!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

This weekend we worked on which toy was which. I started with just frisbee and a ball. Once we "got" which was which I would throw both and have her sit until I told her which to get. It's not perfect yet obviously but she's starting to get it.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Find it is my favourite. I think my dog enjoys playing too lol. My backyard is not that big so I'm running out of hiding spots. Same as in the house as I don't allow her upstairs. A few days ago I got a very high value treat and hid it in my husbands shirt pocket. Never seen her search with such purpose before. It was fun to watch.

I like that one with the different number of treats in your hand.

I tried naming objects but I was not very patient. She knows cuz, wabba and sitck because we use those words often.

I`ve been working on her picking up objects when I drop them. Tried a towel, nyla bone and a pop can. Need to move on to keys and a pen.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We've done "find it" with Joey's kibble. I "distract" him outside while my husband hides several pieces of kibble. I bring him back inside, say "sook", and he goes right to finding every piece!

Love seeing him in that mode.


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I saw this one recently and I'm having a blast trying it out with my boys.
> 
> *One, two, threes
> *Get some small healthy treats, or kibble. Hold six pieces in one closed hand, and two in the other. Ask your dog to sit, hold your hands shoulder width apart, about arm’s length from your dog, and then open your palms and say “small.” Only let him chow down if he picks the smaller group—just close your palms and start over if he picks the bigger one. You can hand him the six after he gobbles the two—as an added bonus for choosing correctly. Randomly switch up which hand has the smaller number so he isn’t just learning to choose “right” or “left.” If he’s SUCH a chowhound that he just beelines for either hand willy-nilly, make him wait a few seconds before you say “small” so he takes the time to think. The closer the quantities, the tougher the task: if he can choose correctly between four and five you may need to enroll him in a doggie PhD


Haha doggie phD! I think it is a really cute idea! I am going to try it! How did you thought this up?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

These are super good ideas. I do find it with Titan.. it's good nose work before SAR. It's cool because he knows "find it" means he has to find his toy or a treat, which ever I show him before I hide it. vs "search" and "work" for people  it makes me smile to see those wheels turning!

I love the number idea! or even teaching names of toys. Gonna have to try some of the others too.. wonder if Titan will do the treat one, he's not too food motivated!


----------

